# Wanted Columbia Split Crank



## kunzog (Dec 8, 2006)

I need a Split Crank for a teens Columbia. Any condition but should be the type with flats that go into the sprocket and not a pin. Cash or maybe I have something to trade. Also need early Columbia truss rod front fork.


----------

